# Iver Johnson crank arm



## kirk thomas (Apr 24, 2020)

Is this crank arm held on with the nut only as it does not want to come off. I do not want to get to ruff with it. I have never taken this type apart before and do not want any damage.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 24, 2020)

A tie rod style splitter works best.


----------



## kirk thomas (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks


----------

